# Abuja-Africa's first planned Capital City.



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

*Abuja, NIGERIA-Africa's first planned Capital City.*








Located Smackdab at the center of the country,Abuja is located in the Federal capital territory of Nigeria, Abuja is a planned city built mainly in the 1980's . It officially became Nigeria's capital on 12 December 1991, replacing Lagos. At the 2006 census, the city of Abuja had a population of 776,298.

The city is served by the Nnamdi Azikiwe International Airport, while Zuma Rock lies nearby. Abuja is known for being the best purpose-built city in Africa as well as being one of the wealthiest and most expensive in the country.In light of the ethnic and religious divisions of Nigeria, plans had been devised since Nigeria's independence to have its capital in a location deemed neutral to all parties. The location was eventually designated in the centre of the country in the early 1970s as it signified neutrality and national unity. Another impetus for Abuja came because of Lagos' population boom that made that city overcrowded and conditions squalid. The logic used was similar to how and Brazil planned its capital, Brasília. Construction broke ground and was dedicated in the late 1970s but, due to economic and political instability, the initial stages of the city were not complete until the late 1980s.
The master plan for Abuja and the Federal Capital Territory (FCT) was developed by International Planning Associates (IPA), a consortium of three American firms: Planning Research Corporation; Wallace, McHarg, Roberts and Todd;[4]and Archisystems, a division of the Hughes Organization. The master plan for Abuja defined the general structure and major design elements of the city that are visible in the city's current form. More detailed design of the central areas of the capital, particularly its monumental core, was accomplished by Kenzo Tange, a renowned Japanese architect, with his team of city planners at Kenzo Tange and Urtec company. Most countries relocated their embassies to Abuja, and many maintain their former embassies as consulates in Lagos, still the commercial capital of Nigeria. Abuja is the headquarters of the Economic Community of West African States (ECOWAS) and the regional headquarters of OPEC. Abuja and the FCT have experienced huge population growth; it has been reported that some areas around Abuja have been growing at 20% to 30% per year.

Here presented, Is Abuja, Nigeria's Jewel in the Savannah. 




Naijaborn said:


> *National Mosque in the Abuja skyline*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ymuchomas/4855439474/
MosqueCranesAbuja by Y Mucho Mas, on Flickr​


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

Naijaborn said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5956741943/
> 4823582920_bc23a1d757_b by Gawasah!!!, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ...





Håkønljzberg said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5957302724/
> Masjid-Abuja by Gawasah!!!, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


..................................................


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574753311/
Abuja - on the bus by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574749015/
Abuja street views by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr










[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574818821/]Abuja street views by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5575327452/
Abuja by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574803973/
Abuja street views by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574619959/
Abuja view by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574623059/
Abuja view by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574734979/
Abuja by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574730573/
Abuja by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574718225/
Abuja - different hotel view by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5575259120/
Working in Abuja by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574667133/
Abuja by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5575239910/
Working in Abuja by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr
​


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4882960800/
NCC by Iris (busy and traveling...), on Flickr





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4578940456/
ONE EARLY MORNING, ABUJA by Iris (busy and traveling...), on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4578940456/
ONE EARLY MORNING, ABUJA by Iris (busy and traveling...), on Flickr​


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4816093889/
Boi_2 by naijauser9, on Flickr


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4816763118/
Boi by naijauser9, on Flickr



























































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/tosinpedro/3545825635/
"Life is not a having and a getting, but a being and a becoming." by www.tosinpedro.com, on Flickr​


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

nice city..looks better than Lagos to live


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

you MUST use "BB" code when posting flickr photos even those are your own self made images.

here is the instruction..


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Excellent photos Naijaborn! This forum is finally seeing some of Africa! :cheers:


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> you MUST use "BB" code when posting flickr photos even those are your own self made images
> 
> here is the instruction..


Well, most of them were taken from the Nigerian Forum, so, I didnt really copy them from Flickr, Perse...
And I cant go searching for the exact same pictures on Flickr, Just to get their BB codes.......
Ookie...........


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminlloyd/5403110868/
Abuja Golf - Action Shot by b-lizzle, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminlloyd/5402504949/
Abuja - IBB Country Club by b-lizzle, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminlloyd/5402506219/
Abuja Golf by b-lizzle, on Flickr
































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5411394549/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sizzleboy88/1439010419/
Focus by Sizzle Boy, on Flickr
































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/sizzleboy88/1347499406/
The Crossing by Sizzle Boy, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5412007300/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminlloyd/5403106098/
Abuja Golf - Dad Sinks a Putt by b-lizzle, on Flickr









​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Naijaborn said:


> Well, most of them were taken from the Nigerian Forum, so, I didnt really copy them from Flickr, Perse...
> And I cant go searching for the exact same pictures on Flickr, Just to get their BB codes.......
> Ookie...........


You mean those are not even your own photos? Then, sorry I have to close or even delete this thread. PM me if you have any question.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I reopen this thread for you to add the BB code to the flickr pics.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

el palmesano said:


> great pictures!!


Thanks, And stay tuned for more........


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574791397/
Abuja by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574800217/
Abuja street views by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5575414240/
Abuja by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kippster/83913948/
Harmattan by kippster, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/kippster/83914698/
CIMG0483.JPG by kippster, on Flickr




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/globetrodden/3801817193/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kippster/83911954/
CIMG0477.JPG by kippster, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos but please only post max. 10 photos per entry so people with older model computer could download them faster. Thanks!


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great photos but please only post max. 10 photos per entry so people with older model computer could download them faster. Thanks!


Ok, I look into that
Oh, and thanks for Giving this thread a Chance


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Abuja - Nigeria's neatly planned city....
Lagos - Nigeria's insane, amazing megacity...

it's great that Nigeria has two amazing cities like this. Can't wait till Lagos's infrastructure is as modern as Abuja's though.

keep on posting Naijaborn!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*The Nigerian Cultural Centre that's currently U/C in Abuja* (for like..ever:lol


Tbite said:


>





GAR3TH said:


> *Uploaded on May 21
> © All Rights Reserved
> by Azzir1 on panoramio*
> 
> Click to enlarge


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

Back for a Bounce ....


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^bouncing in, yet didn't post any pictures









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phototraveller80/6260790129/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6337211519/
Ceddi plaza Abuja by Gawasah!!!, on Flickr


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6337956562/
Abuja from above by Gawasah!!!, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6334056127/
Abuja by Gawasah!!!, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....:cheers2:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Abuja Dei-Dei (2) by emily bao, on Flickr


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice images


----------

